# Stugmeisters Artwork



## Stugmeister

Hey guys,

Unfortunately I don't get to game much these days, maybe four or five games of Epic a year in fact! :shok:

Anyway, I love GW's fluff for their various universes and being a keen artist I love to do GW fan-art.

Here's some of my work. I'll be posting more during the next week or so.

*CSM Decimator*









*Cadian Charge*









*Eldar Jetbike Attack*


----------



## Proccor

amazing art work! you do 40k proud! +rep


----------



## Stugmeister

Proccor said:


> amazing art work! you do 40k proud! +rep


Cheers Proccor and thanks for the Rep!


----------



## Stugmeister

Here's a quick sketch I just finished for the Illuminatus weekly sketch. This weeks title was *Ork Mek at Work*


----------



## Klomster

The best thing about the stompa pic is.

You don't know if dropping the head is intentional or accidental.

Of course, if you ask the mek, it was totally planned.

Awesome!


----------



## Stugmeister

Klomster said:


> The best thing about the stompa pic is.
> 
> You don't know if dropping the head is intentional or accidental.
> 
> Of course, if you ask the mek, it was totally planned.
> 
> Awesome!


Yep - it was the only way to get the head bashed into the right shape! :laugh:

Cheers for the thumbs up Klomster!


----------



## bishop5

Fanstastic. Love your style, it reminds me a lot of the Relic concept art for the original Dawn of War game. 

I really like that Jetbike attack scene, that is wonderful! +rep


----------



## juddski

as always Stug' looking good dude ,+rep :wink:


----------



## Stugmeister

bishop5 said:


> Fanstastic. Love your style, it reminds me a lot of the Relic concept art for the original Dawn of War game.
> 
> I really like that Jetbike attack scene, that is wonderful! +rep


Cheers bishop5! 

Saying that my artwork is of Relic concept art quality is quite a thumbs up to me!! 



juddski said:


> as always Stug' looking good dude ,+rep :wink:


Good to see ya here mate - not seen you for a while on Minus1mod?

Thanks for the rep!


----------



## Graf Spee

nice work! really! happy imperator stomping in the background . do you have any more pics?


----------



## Stugmeister

Graf Spee said:


> nice work! really! happy imperator stomping in the background . do you have any more pics?


Thanks Graf Spee! 

You don't see the Imperator much in GW's artwork, and when you do it's generally static. I wanted to show that is can actually move! 

I've got a lotta pics to share - I'll try and post some more up later. :victory:


----------



## juddski

> not seen you for a while on Minus1mod


i've been there ,your just looking in the wrong place :laugh:


----------



## Stugmeister

Ok, here are a few more pics of mine...

*Necron Destroyer*









*The End of Corporal Falken*









*Techguard Vs Tyranids*


----------



## Proccor

love the look of the Techguard blowin away the tyranid


----------



## Graf Spee

Stugmeister said:


> Thanks Graf Spee!
> 
> You don't see the Imperator much in GW's artwork, and when you do it's generally static. I wanted to show that is can actually move!
> 
> I've got a lotta pics to share - I'll try and post some more up later. :victory:


thats pretty much true.. even though there is still that cool pic by blanche(?) in the '93 adeptus titanicus supplement..
-how like a god he is, that ancient machine, primal of all his kind.. the imperator-

damn, i need to finish my imperator, waits for the last touches since a couple of years. keep up the good work.


----------



## Stugmeister

Graf Spee said:


> thats pretty much true.. even though there is still that cool pic by blanche(?) in the '93 adeptus titanicus supplement..
> -how like a god he is, that ancient machine, primal of all his kind.. the imperator-
> 
> damn, i need to finish my imperator, waits for the last touches since a couple of years. keep up the good work.


Yup, that pic in Titan Legions is so damn cool!!


----------



## Stugmeister

Some more artwork of mine. I've been working on the artwork for a new fan-made supplement for Epic.










27 hours work total. :shok:


----------



## thomas2

These are fantastic!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Stugmeister

thomas2 said:


> These are fantastic!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


THanks thomas2!!


----------



## Proccor

yeah Stug keep the good work, looks amazing! You should try doin more Titans, cause well their badass!


----------



## Graf Spee

damn. nice again. what software do you use? and how about a full blown old school gorgon assault? what kind of vehicle is it in the picture? i don't seem to recognize it. and could you do some old epic warhound in motion (remember that mark gibbons pic, with the marine running through its legs)? sorry, so many questions.


----------



## Stugmeister

Graf Spee said:


> damn. nice again. what software do you use? and how about a full blown old school gorgon assault? what kind of vehicle is it in the picture? i don't seem to recognize it. and could you do some old epic warhound in motion (remember that mark gibbons pic, with the marine running through its legs)? sorry, so many questions.


Thanks mate! 

I use Photoshop CS1 with a wacom graphics tablet on my Mac Mini. 

I'm going to leave the Kreig alone for the moment - they've kinda burnt me out! I've done a lot of artwork for this book with each pic taking around 8 hours each. :lazy2:

Thanks for the ideas sir - they always come in handy. I'm going to try and move away from Imperial stuff for the time being. I need to concentrate on getting faces and anatomy correct.


----------



## Stugmeister

Hi guys,

I've been in a bit of a creative trough recently. After doing all those Epic Siege pics I think I burnt myself out a bit! :lol: 

Anyway, I set myself a little project to get back into the swing of things. Therefore I'm going to be trying my hand at each House of the Necromundan Underhive!

Here's a WIP of my latest pic...

1hr 30mins work









Does anybody know what the Cawdor house symbol is? Or whereabouts I might find it?


----------



## Graf Spee

dude, you're really gifted when it comes to artwork. you're workin in that kind of business?


----------



## Stugmeister

Graf Spee said:


> dude, you're really gifted when it comes to artwork. you're workin in that kind of business?


Thanks! 

I work in digital print where I get to do no artwork whatsoever - all the stuff we print is already supplied files that I have to sort out for the presses.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

Ouch. If you can do that in 1 and a half hours, that'l improve your chances! Way to go!


----------



## Graf Spee

again taking a closer look at your last work. you managed to capture a very realistic light and shadow play. nice highlights from background lighting. thumbs up.


----------



## Stugmeister

Ok, final image here!

*Cawdor Heavy*









4 hours in PS CS1

I'm happy with how this has turned out, although I am slightly annoyed with myself that I haven't managed to put enough of their house symbol in there - although you can see it in his ear-ring, necklace and purity seal.


----------



## Zondarian

I love it, but I have no idea what the word on the bottom of his coat says, help me Stugmeister.


----------



## Stugmeister

Zondarian said:


> I love it, but I have no idea what the word on the bottom of his coat says, help me Stugmeister.


Thanks Zondrian.

The word on his loin cloth says "REPENT"


----------



## Zondarian

Well my guess was 'Rebels', I was way off. Thanks Stug, great work as always.


----------



## Blasphear

Stugmeister....you wouldnt happen to be BoFF from the FoK forums would you?


----------



## Stugmeister

Blasphear said:


> Stugmeister....you wouldnt happen to be BoFF from the FoK forums would you?


FoK forums??? BoFF!???? 

I am known as Stugmeister on ALL forums that grace the interweb. There must be another dude out there who does similar artwork? :victory:

Or else someone has been posting my work up without me knowing it..... :threaten:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

Great art work do you do commissions? +rep from me.


----------



## Stugmeister

TattooedGreenMan said:


> Great art work do you do commissions? +rep from me.


Cheers TattooedGreenMan and thanks for the rep! 

I do do commissions.


----------



## Stugmeister

Here's a WIP of my next ganger from house....

(drumroll)

Delaque!!! 










This is 30 mins work so far, still lots to do! What do you guys think about the laspistol and silenced stubgun/revolver? Do they work?


----------



## Blasphear

lol boff has done some work like you but not as much. someone also posted some of your art work on our forum, take a look
http://www.fok.dow-mods.com/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=50&start=420


----------



## Graf Spee

nice work again. almost wanna start playing necromunda..
love your pic in blasphears forum, the one with the disabled ragnarok. but seems like someone nicked your pics without saying thanks or sorry..


----------



## Stugmeister

Blasphear said:


> lol boff has done some work like you but not as much. someone also posted some of your art work on our forum, take a look
> http://www.fok.dow-mods.com/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=50&start=420


Crickey, that's a lot of artwork!!! That must've taken ages to trawl the interweb!!



Graf Spee said:


> nice work again. almost wanna start playing necromunda..
> love your pic in blasphears forum, the one with the disabled ragnarok. but seems like someone nicked your pics without saying thanks or sorry..


I love Necro, I wish I could play it again too. 

It does look like bugger all has been said - having said that I don't think any of the other guys have been named either.:stop:

Anyway, here's the finished Delaque!

*Delaque Ganger*









3hrs in PS CS1.

I spent a bit more time actually looking at the proportions for this one. I'm quite happy with how he's come out.


----------



## Graf Spee

Stugmeister said:


> I spent a bit more time actually looking at the proportions for this one. I'm quite happy with how he's come out.


yeah, the arm pointing out of the pic seems to be quite hard to paint without making it look too short. from my untalented point of view. proportions and dimensional work looks really good to me

dude, wanted to add some (+1 haha) rep to you, but it says i need to spread it round some more first.. sorry


----------



## Stugmeister

Here's a WIP of my next ganger - from House Orlock! 










40 mins in so far. The feet are giving me a bit of jip, so I need to sort them out before I can even think about starting to render this dude.

Anything missing? Needs adding?


----------



## Zondarian

It's very rough, but good as always. I would rep you, but I don't think it will let me again until I spread the love.


----------



## Stugmeister

Zondarian said:


> It's very rough, but good as always. I would rep you, but I don't think it will let me again until I spread the love.


Yup, lotsa cleaning up and shading still to do. 

Don't worry about the rep sir - spread your love! :laugh:


----------



## Damned Fist

Tremendous work! I am always in awe of the amount of talent that people like Juddski and yourself have. Fantastic stuff!k:

Thanks for sharing them with us:victory:


----------



## Stugmeister

Damned Fist said:


> Tremendous work! I am always in awe of the amount of talent that people like Juddski and yourself have. Fantastic stuff!k:
> 
> Thanks for sharing them with us:victory:


Thanks Damned Fist!


----------



## Stugmeister

*Orlock Ganger*









About 3 hours in PS CS1.

Right, which gang next; Goliath or Van Saar? (i'm saving Escher for last)


----------



## gwmaniac

How about Enforcers? That would look pretty sweet! But anyway, I thing Goliath would look pretty neat!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

Well, I would like Some HiveNet guys, if you haven't already, but i already have my requests for you  I'm currently grappling with the Website, once everyone has had a looksie i'll get back to you about the Terrans.


----------



## Stugmeister

I've actually managed to get something done for this week's Illuminatus weekly sketch!! Well, I thought I'd better being that it was my idea! :lol: 

Anyway, here's my piece...









1 hour speedpaint.

An Imperial Valkyrie swoops past the Warlord Bellus Metallica shortly before it was destroyed.


----------



## Graf Spee

very nice. i like how the voidshields on the warlord and the powerfileds on the megagarg absorb the incoming fire. but what happened to the shoulderweapons of the warlord? and could you get some more of the battling groundtroops into the pic? swarming like ants around the titan and gargants?


----------



## Stugmeister

Graf Spee said:


> very nice. i like how the voidshields on the warlord and the powerfileds on the megagarg absorb the incoming fire. but what happened to the shoulderweapons of the warlord? and could you get some more of the battling groundtroops into the pic? swarming like ants around the titan and gargants?


Cheers Graf Spee, the voids and powerfields were a last minute addition that worked out quite well in the end! 

You're right about the Warlord's shoulder weapons - I totally missed those! :shok:

They were in the original sketch but I seemed to have painted over them.

Yeah, the battlefield could do with a lot more carnage and units, although it does look more like a game of Epic without them all. :so_happy:


----------



## Stugmeister

Here's another Necro Ganger, this time it was the turn of House Goliath!










Four and a half hours in PS CS1.

I'm quite chuffed with how the spikes have come out and also his ugly face! 

Van Saar coming next...


----------



## Liber Heresius

Wow, very cool, I look forward to seeing more in the future!


----------



## Zondarian

Yet again brilliant. and yet again I can't rep you until I find some other people worthy of it.


----------



## Graf Spee

you have real good skills in proportions, perspectives and light.. and i still can't rep you.. damn


----------



## Stugmeister

Liber Heresius said:


> Wow, very cool, I look forward to seeing more in the future!


Cheers Liber Heresius! 

Yup, two more proper houses coming up - Van Saar next then the ladies of Escher.



Zondarian said:


> Yet again brilliant. and yet again I can't rep you until I find some other people worthy of it.


Thanks Zondarian - no worries about the rep, I won't hold it against you. 



Graf Spee said:


> you have real good skills in proportions, perspectives and light.. and i still can't rep you.. damn


Cheers mate - the proportions of the human body is what I've been working on improving with these Necro pics.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Zondarian said:


> Yet again brilliant. and yet again I can't rep you until I find some other people worthy of it.





Graf Spee said:


> you have real good skills in proportions, perspectives and light.. and i still can't rep you.. damn



I could though........

Class work I would love to see some of you Artwork in the  Other GW Games Artwork Gallery.

At this time you would have the section to yourself and of course a lump of Rep. :wink:


----------



## Stugmeister

Viscount Vash said:


> I could though........
> 
> Class work I would love to see some of you Artwork in the  Other GW Games Artwork Gallery.
> 
> At this time you would have the section to yourself and of course a lump of Rep. :wink:


Thanks VVash! 

I'll have to have a look at getting some pics up there sometime.


----------



## Stugmeister

Here's some artwork I did a while back for a fan-made supplement for Epic:Armageddon.

*Epic: Raiders Artwork*

*Patrol*









*Tank Company Attack*









*Graveyard Ambush*









*Dark Eldar Tormentor - front cover image







*


----------



## Zondarian

I can finally rep you again. I liked the graveyard one the best. Still upset that you can't help the dark talons so you only get 9 rep when I could give to 10. +rep


----------



## Stugmeister

Zondarian said:


> I can finally rep you again. I liked the graveyard one the best. Still upset that you can't help the dark talons so you only get 9 rep when I could give to 10. +rep


Thanks! 

Again - sorry about not being able to do any Dark Talon stuff but I am rather snowed under with a few other projects.


----------



## juddski

hmmmmmm , where have i seen those before?....(racks brain)......:grin::biggrin:..still looking just as good stug+rep for those beauties:victory:


----------



## Stugmeister

juddski said:


> hmmmmmm , where have i seen those before?....(racks brain)......:grin::biggrin:..still looking just as good stug+rep for those beauties:victory:


Judd - if you have a look at the Epic:Raiders supplement I think you'll find a few inside the book and oh, one on the cover?  :laugh:

Cheers sir! :good:


----------



## Stugmeister

Right, I've finally finished my Van Saar ganger!!










About 4 hours total. I'm really happy with the pose of this one.


----------



## Mart007

lol, looks strangly familiar to me to Judd! :grin:

Stunning!


----------



## Farseer Beltiac

Those were all really good, like beyond good. Being a fellow artist, I' very inspired by your work. It's really f&cking cool. Like...Epic!!! I think I've alreay given you rep but I'm not sure it said I had to spread more around...


----------



## Zondarian

Mart007 said:


> lol, looks strangly familiar to me to Judd! :grin:
> 
> Stunning!


Yes lets all praise Judd for Stugmiesters good work, it is a brilliant plan. Well done Judd.


----------



## Mart007

I think you may have missed the point

Judd said:


> hmmmmmm , where have i seen those before?....(racks brain)........still looking just as good stug+rep for those beauties
> 13-06-2009 03:39 PM


I know Judd and Stug well over the forums!  

edit: added emiticon


----------



## Zondarian

I think I misread that. And I worked it out all on my lonesome, without having to read any post from Mart007 telling me my mistake.


----------



## Mart007

And your from Driffield! Im a Beverley boy! man there's a lot of gamers in Driff!


----------



## Graf Spee

erh..? what? don't get it..









anyways. top notch work stugmeister. as always i might add. rocks.


----------



## slaine69

awesome stuff dude I caught some of your stuff over on illuminatus but I never saw the scenes which are truly wicked


----------



## Stugmeister

Graf Spee said:


> anyways. top notch work stugmeister. as always i might add. rocks.


Thanks Graf Spee! 



slaine69 said:


> awesome stuff dude I caught some of your stuff over on illuminatus but I never saw the scenes which are truly wicked


Cheers slaine69! 

I've seen your stuff too - nice work!


----------



## Sangus Bane

Wow, i really like the first pic, nice and shiney!


----------



## Stugmeister

Another Illuminatus weekly sketch with the title 'Heavy Support'. I did want to have a go at Tau or Eldar for this challenge but then I thought - I never do Space Marines!?

So here we go, a Space Marine Land Raider. 

About 3 hours work all told.












Sangus Bane said:


> Wow, i really like the first pic, nice and shiney!


Cheers Sangus Bane!


----------



## Son of Russ

Excellant work, will have to go see your other work on Illuminatus....


----------



## Stugmeister

Son of Russ said:


> Excellant work, will have to go see your other work on Illuminatus....


Cheers Son of Russ!


----------



## Marcus Vine

Amazing artwork, I wish I could draw like that...


----------



## Void_Dragon

Love the first one, the CSM tank. Wow. Is that a Leman Russ next to it?

+rep


----------



## Stugmeister

Marcus Vine said:


> Amazing artwork, I wish I could draw like that...


Thanks Marcus - it al takes practice. And lots of it! 



Void_Dragon said:


> Love the first one, the CSM tank. Wow. Is that a Leman Russ next to it?
> 
> +rep


Cheers Void_Dragon. 

The first pic is of a CSM super-heavy tank - those are indeed Leman Russ next to it. :good:


----------



## Stugmeister

My final image of my Necro series of portraits! A ganger from House Escher. :good:










I don't know how long this one's taken me? Maybe four hours total?

I'm quite happy with the details but feel I could have gone for another dynamic pose.


----------



## AM.

Damn, I like it. Nice highlighting and boots


----------



## Stugmeister

AM. said:


> Damn, I like it. Nice highlighting and boots


Cheers AM. 

You gotta have big boots for Escher. :good:


----------



## Klomster

!!! New stuff i've missed!

Your style is very cool and personal, and you know where 40k stuff belong.

Just one thing.

I NEED MORE MECHANICUS!!!!


----------



## Stugmeister

Klomster said:


> !!! New stuff i've missed!
> 
> Your style is very cool and personal, and you know where 40k stuff belong.
> 
> Just one thing.
> 
> I NEED MORE MECHANICUS!!!!


Cheers Klomster! 

I'm sure the Mechanicus will get another look-in in the future.


----------



## Chocobuncle

Dude no joke your hella good seriously sick


----------



## Stugmeister

Chocobuncle said:


> Dude no joke your hella good seriously sick


Cheers Chocobuncle!! :victory:


----------



## Stugmeister

Sheesh! I've been a tad slack on here of late.

*FW - Deandros Agostino*









This is my first paid commission piece!  

The brief was to paint an aristocrat carrying a pistol and wearing light armour,very similar to my Van Saar pic with a tudor-style feel to his clothes.

I apologise for the small size of the image and watermark, thats part of the contract agreement.


*FW - Sergeant Decator*









*THIS APPLIES TO BOTH PICTURES* - Copyright http://factionwars.co.uk/
No portion of this image may be reproduced, altered or in any way used for commercial and/or private usage elsewhere.

Commissioned work for a skirmish game based in the future.
http://www.factionwars.co.uk:80/Introduction/ for more info.

This is my second paid commission piece!  The brief was to paint a High Guard Sergeant, posing as the hero that the government see him as. 

This was a really fun and challenging piece of artwork to do - the mirrored armour was great to get to grips with! 

I apologise once again for the small size of the image and watermark, thats part of the contract agreement.


----------



## Stugmeister

I just finished this pic as a commission for someone. He'd basically asked for an image showing a Rhino with Space Marine Transports in the background dropping off more elements.

So here it is! It's taken me about 8 hours all told. 

*Rhino Deployment*


----------



## Jezlad

Very nice mate.

Your work is awesome, I'm amazed how little time it takes you to complete these works.


----------



## Stugmeister

Jezlad said:


> Very nice mate.
> 
> Your work is awesome, I'm amazed how little time it takes you to complete these works.


Cheers Jezlad!

I suppose it's just lotsa practice.


----------



## AM.

Very nice chromatic effect in Sergeant Decator armour. Great job.


----------



## Stugmeister

AM. said:


> Very nice chromatic effect in Sergeant Decator armour. Great job.


Thanks AM! I'm really happy with how his armour came out. 

*FW - Advancer*









Copyright http://factionwars.co.uk/
No portion of this image may be reproduced, altered or in any way used for commercial and/or private usage elsewhere.

Commissioned work for a skirmish game based in the future.
http://www.factionwars.co.uk:80/Introduction/ for more info.

This is my third paid commission piece!  The brief was to paint an Advancer with a genetically modified wolf. Was an interesting pic to work on, especially as the woman is asian which I've never tackled before. Also the wolf was a real challenge with the fur and all.

I apologise again for the small size of the image and watermark, thats part of the contract agreement.


----------



## LTP

your lighting is fantastic mate love the work


----------



## Stugmeister

LTP said:


> your lighting is fantastic mate love the work


Cheers LTP!  I think lighting really goes a long way to helping create the atmosphere in a picture.

*FW - Poppie Moondancer*









Copyright http://factionwars.co.uk/
No portion of this image may be reproduced, altered or in any way used for commercial and/or private usage elsewhere.

Commissioned work for a skirmish game based in the future.
http://www.factionwars.co.uk:80/Introduction/ for more info.

Another commission piece for FactionWars!  Poppie Moondancer is a starship privateer captain. Rather than using hand-held weapons she uses 'aerobots' to do her fighting!


----------



## Stugmeister

*FW - Speedball Sam*









Copyright http://factionwars.co.uk/
No portion of this image may be reproduced, altered or in any way used for commercial and/or private usage elsewhere.

Commissioned work for a skirmish game based in the future.
http://www.factionwars.co.uk:80/Introduction/ for more info.

More FactionWars artwork! 

Sam used to be the top Speedball player til he was found to be using drugs. Now he has fallen int the criminal underworld.


----------



## Stugmeister

*FW-Conservator Sieglinde*









Copyright http://factionwars.co.uk/
No portion of this image may be reproduced, altered or in any way used for commercial and/or private usage elsewhere.

Commissioned work for a skirmish game based in the future.
http://www.factionwars.co.uk:80/Introduction/ for more info.

More FactionWars artwork! 

Sieglinde is the Ideologian Conservator of Viacrona, a politically important position because of the influence of the Advancers on Viacrona. Wherever he goes, Conservator Sieglinde is accompanied by Damianol, his personal bodyguard. 

Damianol is a rock-hard cool dude, very professional and smooth.


----------



## Swasi

your artwork is amazing. your shade work and lighting are fantastic


----------



## Stugmeister

Swasi said:


> your artwork is amazing. your shade work and lighting are fantastic


Cheers Swasi! 

I've spent a long time working on my lighting techniques. :good:


----------



## Decimus

Fantastic, and inspirational! +rep


----------



## Stugmeister

Decimus said:


> Fantastic, and inspirational! +rep


Thanks Decimus! And cheers for the rep.


----------



## Doombreed

You have got some serious talent. Thats an awsome gift in my book, keep it up!


----------



## Stugmeister

Doombreed said:


> You have got some serious talent. Thats an awsome gift in my book, keep it up!


Thank you very much DOombreed - great comments like that are always appreciated.


----------



## Stugmeister

*FW-Weapons Artwork* 









Copyright FactionWars http://factionwars.co.uk/
No portion of this image may be reproduced, altered or in any way used for commercial and/or private usage elsewhere.

Commissioned work for a skirmish game based in the future.
http://www.factionwars.co.uk:80/Introduction/ for more info.

This is my final piece for FactionWars - the rulebook is being printed now and should be available at the end of March!!  

My client had coloured pen sketches of the weapons in the rulebook which needed improving, so I had a go at sprucing them up. So I used the basic concepts but then made them 'work' - making sure magazines would slot in properly and that the barrels and sights were all straight etc.


----------



## Stugmeister

*Battle-Hardened*









This Shas'O likes using his looted shuriken catapult when getting up-close and personal. 

Oh, and he took out the Eldar Dread with an EMP grenade. 

About 3hrs work all-told.


----------



## nabzy

this is all stunning.really like the movement youve captured.would look good as animation.


----------



## Stugmeister

nabzy said:


> this is all stunning.really like the movement youve captured.would look good as animation.


Cheers sir!


----------



## Blind

Yay a Tau piece of art! +rep All your art is amazing, i just have my bias :grin:


----------



## Stugmeister

Blind said:


> Yay a Tau piece of art! +rep All your art is amazing, i just have my bias :grin:


Thanks Blind! 

It took me a while, but I got round to doing Tau eventually. :grin:


----------



## Graf Spee

well, i don't like tau. but what i like are eldar biting the dust  nice moment capture.. good work. still can't rep you again. sorry. you're constant top quality would deserve it. (seems that i haven't been repping for a long time)

btw: one of the faction wars guns looks a bit like a jetbike  the green one, second row, first left


----------



## Stugmeister

*Fallen Giant*








_The final resting place of the Warlord Titan Manus Rex. The engine fought a week-long engagement against Ork Gargants amongst the ruins of Falkland. Although the action resulted in it's destruction, the engine accounted for nearly half a dozen Gargants, including two of the Ork's pirzed Great Gargants._

Yay! Finished eventually! This took me about four and a half hours altogether. I'm really happy with how this has turned out - although the addition of the figures in the foreground was a last minute thing. In fact, I'm not entirely sure I like them there.


----------



## primeministersinsiter

Keep the foreground dudes. Def.


----------



## Graf Spee

again awsome! lovely work. and you're getting pretty fast. but i agree with you about the soldiers in front. they kind of disturb the stillness and majesty of the warlords final rest. i would remove them.


----------



## Fallen

my god this stuff is AMAZING!! + rep for you sir, please keep the pictures coming


----------



## Stugmeister

primeministersinsiter said:


> Keep the foreground dudes. Def.


Agreed. 



Graf Spee said:


> again awsome! lovely work. and you're getting pretty fast. but i agree with you about the soldiers in front. they kind of disturb the stillness and majesty of the warlords final rest. i would remove them.


Cheers mate. 



Fallen said:


> my god this stuff is AMAZING!! + rep for you sir, please keep the pictures coming


Cheers for the thumbs up! :biggrin:


----------



## Viscount Vash

Love it,
I quite like the figures in the front as they give it some depth.
Maybe better as scenic stuff rather than men.Although a corpse might work well?


----------



## Stugmeister

Thanks again for all your support guys! Sorry for not replying to you sooner - I've been really busy with various projects that I'm working on.

One is concept art for a line of miniatures that are to be sculpted for a wargame and the other is a pic that could very well be viewed by some big people within GW itself!!!

Anyway, I tweaked the Titan pic a bit; here's the newer version. I think the scale of the Princeps/TechPriest dude works better.


----------



## unxpekted22

i feel like you're getting better actually. that tau one is epic, i don't even know if anyone noticed the half blown up moon or whatever is going on there but damn that's an awesome touch lol. this fallen titan one as well, very nice. i just looked through the thread from page 1 to here and the images seem to me to be getting more realistic looking. I don't know what it is, the curves are better proportioned or something. 

as others have mentioned, the fact you get these done in a few hours usually is the catch for your artwork, and your willingness to attempt large scale battles and scenes.

what are your commission rates?


----------



## Stugmeister

unxpekted22 said:


> i feel like you're getting better actually. that tau one is epic, i don't even know if anyone noticed the half blown up moon or whatever is going on there but damn that's an awesome touch lol. this fallen titan one as well, very nice. i just looked through the thread from page 1 to here and the images seem to me to be getting more realistic looking. I don't know what it is, the curves are better proportioned or something.
> 
> as others have mentioned, the fact you get these done in a few hours usually is the catch for your artwork, and your willingness to attempt large scale battles and scenes.
> 
> what are your commission rates?


Cheers unxpekted22! :victory:

It's great to hear that i'm improving. Having feedback like that really gives me the confidence to keep going! :grin:

I'll PM you my commission rates.


----------



## Stugmeister

I was commissioned by a friend of mine to do some artwork of Tactical Space Marines. That's it; that's the brief! So I was kinda given free-reign really. He needed it done within five days, which for me was really stressful! As you can imagine, having a small baby to juggle along with artwork is a tad fraught.

Anyway, I managed to get it done - the wife wasn't too chuffed - and it took me about 7-8hrs all told.


----------



## shaantitus

You have abundant skill. I have just read this entire thread from start to finish. Most impressive work. You seem to be able to impart a real sense of the size of the titans into your work. Most repworthy.


----------



## Stugmeister

shaantitus said:


> You have abundant skill. I have just read this entire thread from start to finish. Most impressive work. You seem to be able to impart a real sense of the size of the titans into your work. Most repworthy.


Thanks shaantitus! 

I do like Titans. :good:


----------



## Graf Spee

Stugmeister said:


> ...
> 
> I do like Titans. :good:


yes of course. it's the epic way 

warlord battle groups!


----------



## Stugmeister

Graf Spee said:


> yes of course. it's the epic way
> 
> warlord battle groups!


I am very tempted to do a big battle piece of artwork... Titan battle groups, tank companies... :good:

Here's my latest pic, well a WIP of it anyway! This is about 1hrs work. Still a lot more to do...


----------



## Levendus

BUMP 


Get drawing dude...


----------



## Stugmeister

Levendus said:


> BUMP
> 
> 
> Get drawing dude...


I'd love to! I really would, but I'm very busy at the mo with some concept work for FactionWars.


----------



## unxpekted22

good to see you're still around at least haha.


----------



## papa nurgle

HOLY CRAP ON A STICK!!!!!!!!!! 

That is all I can say.


----------



## DeathJester921

Great artwork dude. Very nice.
I wish I had talent like yours for this. But as it seems, I cant draw worth a crap and knowing this, I probably couldnt use art programs to draw.


----------



## Stugmeister

papa nurgle said:


> HOLY CRAP ON A STICK!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is all I can say.


Cheers!! 



DeathJester921 said:


> Great artwork dude. Very nice.
> I wish I had talent like yours for this. But as it seems, I cant draw worth a crap and knowing this, I probably couldnt use art programs to draw.


Thanks DeathJester. 

I've been doing artwork since I was very young.


----------



## silentrob

Your artwork is inspiring and I like the fact that you show the WIP, portraying concept design to the final piece definately helps an aspiring sketcher.

I sketch a bit for some fun on the side, sometimes even during uni lectures but I haven't had any formal training so my question is "How do you move onto using computer programs for your sketchs?" It just feels like such a huge leap, I assume you scan in your sketch or start the entire piece in CS photoshop.


----------



## Stugmeister

Hi silentrob,



silentrob said:


> Your artwork is inspiring and I like the fact that you show the WIP, portraying concept design to the final piece definately helps an aspiring sketcher.


Cheers for the big thumbs up! The support is always greatly appreciated. 



> I sketch a bit for some fun on the side, sometimes even during uni lectures but I haven't had any formal training so my question is "How do you move onto using computer programs for your sketchs?" It just feels like such a huge leap, I assume you scan in your sketch or start the entire piece in CS photoshop.


I used to doodle with biro pens and then scan my artwork, then work in Photoshop. I always found that it didn't give me the results I was after.

It was only when I purchased a graphics tablet did things really start to 'click' for me. The freedom it gives over a mouse allows you to create far more dynamic images.

These days I start from scratch on the computer, sketching in the basic lines, then tidying up and adding detail. Once I'm happy with that I'll start to add some colour and lighting and just develop it from there.

I hope this has been useful?

Cheers,
Stug.


----------



## silentrob

Stugmeister said:


> It was only when I purchased a graphics tablet did things really start to 'click' for me. The freedom it gives over a mouse allows you to create far more dynamic images.


I got a bamboo pad last year which I use every so often, sorta still getting used to it to be honest. I don't have Photoshop at my disposal but I have been using G.I.M.P a wee bit.



> These days I start from scratch on the computer, sketching in the basic lines, then tidying up and adding detail. Once I'm happy with that I'll start to add some colour and lighting and just develop it from there.


I'll try doing a WIP like yourself and see what I come up with, thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Stugmeister

silentrob said:


> I got a bamboo pad last year which I use every so often, sorta still getting used to it to be honest. I don't have Photoshop at my disposal but I have been using G.I.M.P a wee bit.
> 
> I'll try doing a WIP like yourself and see what I come up with, thanks for the encouragement.


GIMP's fine and dandy for artwork too. 

The tablet does take a little while to get used to - all it takes is a bit of practice.


----------



## Stugmeister

Character artwork for a magazine advert - 6hrs total in PS CS1.

Copyright http://factionwars.co.uk/
No portion of this image may be reproduced, altered or in any way used for commercial and/or private usage elsewhere.

Commissioned work for a skirmish game based in the future.
http://www.factionwars.co.uk:80/Introduction/ for more info.


----------



## Sethis

I find it totally insane that you can create such beautiful works in such short spaces of time.

I think that you surpassed yourself with the Tau Fire Warrior, and the Eldar Jetbike scene on page 1 is something I wouldn't mind having on my wall (and I don't have any art at all on my walls right now - I'm not an art person).

There's something about your human drawings that doesn't sit well with me though, can't really pin it down.

Given how long ago it was that you drew the jetbike attack, have you done anything a little more panoramic... than the stuff you've done for Faction Wars recently?

/hopes for more Eldar


----------



## Stugmeister

Sethis said:


> I find it totally insane that you can create such beautiful works in such short spaces of time.
> 
> I think that you surpassed yourself with the Tau Fire Warrior, and the Eldar Jetbike scene on page 1 is something I wouldn't mind having on my wall (and I don't have any art at all on my walls right now - I'm not an art person).


Cheers for the big thumbs up!! 



> There's something about your human drawings that doesn't sit well with me though, can't really pin it down.


I think that humans are one of the most difficult subjects to paint - because if they're slightly wrong it's very easy to detect an issue. Aliens are far easier.



> Given how long ago it was that you drew the jetbike attack, have you done anything a little more panoramic... than the stuff you've done for Faction Wars recently?
> 
> /hopes for more Eldar


I've just been working on FactionWars artwork recently. I'm sure I'll return to 40K fan-art in the near future.


----------



## methodhigh

damn man yo ugot some mad skills k: keep up the good work


----------



## Stugmeister

methodhigh said:


> damn man yo ugot some mad skills k: keep up the good work


Cheers!!


----------



## aquatic_foible

just found this thread, and i'm really impressed by your work, sir - loving your style. especially like the stompa construction piece. don't stop doodling, and post some more :grin:

peace out - foible


----------



## Stugmeister

aquatic_foible said:


> just found this thread, and i'm really impressed by your work, sir - loving your style. especially like the stompa construction piece. don't stop doodling, and post some more :grin:
> 
> peace out - foible


Cheers! Thanks for the big thumbs up!!


----------



## Stugmeister

Hi guys,

Not posted here for a while! Been very busy with not only commission work but also my six-month old son! I'm really enjoying fatherhood. :good: 

Anyway, here's some of my latest work. These three pics were commissioned by Paul at Hobbybrush.com. He wanted a mascot pic very much in the vein of the old Citadel daemon and also a couple of other pics.

*Goblin Mascot*









*"Can't find it Boss!"*









*Work In Progress/Under Construction*


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Very nice artwork Stug. +rep.


----------



## Stugmeister

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Very nice artwork Stug. +rep.


Cheers ValiTA!


----------



## Red Corsairs

Stugmeister that art is fantastic! The builder goblin is particularly amazing! I really like how you've painted them. That's a true talent you have there and if I were able to dish out any rep to you I would but my limit for this 24 hours is over at the moment so maybe later :wink:


----------



## Stugmeister

Red Corsairs said:


> Stugmeister that art is fantastic! The builder goblin is particularly amazing! I really like how you've painted them. That's a true talent you have there and if I were able to dish out any rep to you I would but my limit for this 24 hours is over at the moment so maybe later :wink:


Thanks Red Corsairs! 

I was a tad worried when I took on the commission because I've never painted a Goblin in my life!!


----------



## Babypowder

Really awesome stuff man. I like how the art, while always pretty good, seemed to just get better and better as I browsed through the pages.


----------



## Stugmeister

Babypowder said:


> Really awesome stuff man. I like how the art, while always pretty good, seemed to just get better and better as I browsed through the pages.


Cheers Babypowder! 

I've always been keen to get comments regarding my artwork; it's easier for other people to see problems in my work than myself - so it makes for a good learning process. k:


----------



## Stugmeister

*Serious Shit*









*"If my calculations are correct, when this baby hits eighty-eight miles per hour... you're gonna see some serious shit."*

I'm a big fan of Back to the Future - it's my favourite movie!! 

I've not done any artwork for a while so I decided to do this portrait as an exercise; working from a reference image. This took me about 1hr 30mins total, so a speedpaint I suppose?


----------



## unxpekted22

awesome, and I also love that movie and its sequels.


----------



## Stugmeister

unxpekted22 said:


> awesome, and I also love that movie and its sequels.


Thanks!!


----------



## Stugmeister

*Thousand Sons Portrait*









A quick sketch of a Thousand Sons Chaos Space Marine.

Took about an hour and a half overall in PS CS1.


----------



## Stugmeister

*Space Wolf Portrait*









A quick sketch of a Space Wolves Space Marine.

Took about an hour and a half, maybe a little more in PS CS1.


----------



## Stugmeister

erk! double post!!


----------



## unxpekted22

looks like you've improved your proportioning quite a bit. frankly i find that to be the hardest part.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Do you use a tablet or just the mouse?


----------



## Stugmeister

unxpekted22 said:


> looks like you've improved your proportioning quite a bit. frankly i find that to be the hardest part.


Cheers sir! Yup, it sure takes a lotta practice. Especially because marines are so iconic.



ThatOtherGuy said:


> Do you use a tablet or just the mouse?


I use a tablet.


----------



## Stugmeister

Here's some more artwork. A Squat world/asteroid?










This took me a couple of hours.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

Very cool!! Just went through the whole thread, and was very very impressed. +rep


----------



## Stugmeister

Marshal Ragnar said:


> Very cool!! Just went through the whole thread, and was very very impressed. +rep


Cheer sir, and thanks for the rep! 

I'm working on lots of 40k artwork at the mo, won't be able to show a couple of them 'til after november though.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Damn, I don't know how I missed this thread. Stunning work all round. The Tau piece would have to be my favourite. Well done sir.


----------



## Stugmeister

*Tzeentch Ground Attack*









Tzeentchian Doomwing fighters and Firelord Bombers providing support for Thousand Sons Chaos Marines.

It's taken me about 6 hrs I think, all in PS CS1. Still very busy with lots of other 40K fan-art at the mo. 



Khorne's Fist said:


> Damn, I don't know how I missed this thread. Stunning work all round. The Tau piece would have to be my favourite. Well done sir.


Thanks for the big thumbs up! 

I'm quite chuffed with how the Tau pic came out, I tried some new techniques.


----------



## Stugmeister

Here are a couple of pics I recently finished as a commission for Epic-UK. They were used as prizes for this year's Epic Grand Tournament.

*Imperial Guard Command Group*








_Imperial Guard officers discuss their next move after reducing the Ork-held hive city Roanoake Secundus._

*Aurora Chapter Space Marine*








_A Space Marine of the Aurora Chapter._


----------



## unxpekted22

nice due, very nice. still improving. If its conscious at all, try to keep your unique point of view cuz that seems to be what makes your work different.


----------



## Stugmeister

unxpekted22 said:


> nice due, very nice. still improving. If its conscious at all, try to keep your unique point of view cuz that seems to be what makes your work different.


Cheers sir! 

Y'know I don't really know what my point of view is! I suppose I just paint a pic with the ideas I have. I do look at other paintings and photos for ideas and reference, but generally speaking I do have an overall pic in my head already.


----------



## Physt

WOW! Just been through the whole thread. Fantastic work and with the advantage of compressing a year's work into 20mins of viewing I can really see the improvements you are making.

I like your style, it's quite unique.


----------



## Stugmeister

Physt said:


> WOW! Just been through the whole thread. Fantastic work and with the advantage of compressing a year's work into 20mins of viewing I can really see the improvements you are making.
> 
> I like your style, it's quite unique.


Cheers Physt! 

Thanks for the thumbs up.


----------



## Stugmeister

I've finally finished this pic! It's taken a lot longer than I hoped it would. I lost my way mid-way through creating this and started to concentrate on little details far too much.

About 5hrs overall in PS CS1.

*Battle Barge*









Tried a new colouring technique out on this pic.


----------



## unxpekted22

Oh man that is sexy. One of your best imo and the color is a nice deviance form your norm. I can't really tell what the enemy ships are though. chaos or something?


----------



## Something Yellow

AHHH these photos are sooooooooo amazing!! My favourites are the tallarn desert raiders (all of them), Valkyrie and your last one with the ships.. I think GW should hire you to do all of the concept art in upcomming codex's and such!! AWESOME


----------



## slaine69

wow dude I really dig the Imperial Guard Command Group pic, you only ever get a glimpse of a scene like that from the books, awesome idea, awesome picture.


----------



## Stugmeister

unxpekted22 said:


> Oh man that is sexy. One of your best imo and the color is a nice deviance form your norm. I can't really tell what the enemy ships are though. chaos or something?


Cheers unxpected22. 

They are indeed Chaos ships. I couldn't paint them too close otherwise the SW battle barge wouldn't be dropping it's drop pods.



Something Yellow said:


> AHHH these photos are sooooooooo amazing!! My favourites are the tallarn desert raiders (all of them), Valkyrie and your last one with the ships.. I think GW should hire you to do all of the concept art in upcomming codex's and such!! AWESOME


Thanks for the massive thumbs up Something Yellow!! :victory:

I would very much like GW to hire me as an artist. It would be an ideal job - as long as it covers the mortgage!! :training:


----------



## Stugmeister

slaine69 said:


> wow dude I really dig the Imperial Guard Command Group pic, you only ever get a glimpse of a scene like that from the books, awesome idea, awesome picture.


Cheers mate! I did have a look through a few Codex books for inspiration on that piece. Oh and a few military history books too, primarily Napoleonic and WW2 Op Barbarossa.


----------



## slaine69

Stugmeister said:


> Cheers mate! I did have a look through a few Codex books for inspiration on that piece. Oh and a few military history books too, primarily Napoleonic and WW2 Op Barbarossa.


aye it does have a 'Sharpish' feel about it, I love that what gripped me the most about the picture was the nonchalant attitude that they send people to their deaths directly behind their backs, it's the imperiums'.....well it's just the imperium.


----------



## Stugmeister

slaine69 said:


> aye it does have a 'Sharpish' feel about it, I love that what gripped me the most about the picture was the nonchalant attitude that they send people to their deaths directly behind their backs, it's the imperiums'.....well it's just the imperium.


Yup, that's the Imperium!


----------



## Doelago

Holy shit! You have got a lot of talent man!  Loved every piece you posted!


----------



## Stugmeister

Doelago said:


> Holy shit! You have got a lot of talent man!  Loved every piece you posted!


Thanks for the big thumbs up!! 

Glad you like my work.


----------



## Stugmeister

Here's a Cthonol Imperial Guardsman - I painted him for a competition on DA. Took about 2hrs overall.


----------



## Bayonet

Stugmeister -absolutely brilliant work. Really enjoyed every one of your paintings, especially the guard ones!


----------



## Stugmeister

Bayonet said:


> Stugmeister -absolutely brilliant work. Really enjoyed every one of your paintings, especially the guard ones!


Thanks Bayonet!


----------



## Abomination

Some nice looking pics there.


----------



## Stugmeister

Abomination said:


> Some nice looking pics there.


Thanks. :victory:


----------



## Graf Spee

hi stug,

long time since i've been here.

and what can i say.. you surely havn't forgotten to capture some nice aspects of 40k.
great work as always.
i like it especially when you get back to some old epic stuff like the doomwings and firelords.. extremely cool pic. i still can't believe gw droped those fine models years ago in favor of some new design. you're pic urges me to finally paint mine :laugh: 
(they've been rotting away for ages now in some dark box..  )


----------



## Stugmeister

Graf Spee said:


> hi stug,
> 
> long time since i've been here.
> 
> and what can i say.. you surely havn't forgotten to capture some nice aspects of 40k.
> great work as always.
> i like it especially when you get back to some old epic stuff like the doomwings and firelords.. extremely cool pic. i still can't believe gw droped those fine models years ago in favor of some new design. you're pic urges me to finally paint mine :laugh:
> (they've been rotting away for ages now in some dark box..  )


Thanks for the big thumbs up Graf Spee!! :victory:

I tend to concentrate more on the Epic side of 40K as it's the only GW game I play these days. I can't remember the last time I played though!! :shok:


----------



## Stugmeister

Here's another portrait pic of an Imperial Guardsman. This is for the same competition that I entered my previous IG guy into.

*IG - Cthonol Lieutenant*









About 4 hours, maybe a little less.


----------



## Stugmeister

*Space Wolves Land Raider*









This is an update of a previous pic - coloured up and a few little details added.


----------



## Stugmeister

*Space Marine Drop Zone*









Space Marines deploying via drop pod erm, drop. 

I've been very busy working on the cover image for this project, got bogged down in fact. So I decided to have a go at this pic to help loosen me up a bit!

About 2hrs in PS CS1.


----------



## unxpekted22

Yeah! Another great black and white picture. Very realistic looking and I love the itty bitty marines in the background haha


----------



## Stugmeister

unxpekted22 said:


> Yeah! Another great black and white picture. Very realistic looking and I love the itty bitty marines in the background haha


Thanks!


----------



## Stugmeister

Front cover image for *Epic:Nemesis!!!* 










This picture has taken me so long to complete! In fact I restarted it once after spending 8hrs on it because I wasn't happy with it. This is over 20 hours easily, not sure.

Trying to get the snow right was a challenge. I tried various tutorials from DA but couldn't get the results I wanted. In the end it was a lot of trial and error - and a lot of swearing!!!

I'm really pleased with how this has turned out.


----------



## unxpekted22

gorgeous. 

What is epic:nemesis?


----------



## Stugmeister

unxpekted22 said:


> gorgeous.
> 
> What is epic:nemesis?


Thanks mate! 

Nemesis is a fan-made supplement for Epic: Armageddon.


----------



## Stugmeister

*Eldar Exodites*








A commission piece done for a client.

He wanted a picture of his fantastic exodite army, with the megasaur (diplodicus) as the main centrepiece. Check out his amazing conversions here http://www.taccmd.tacticalwargames.net/viewtopic.php?t=18852 if you haven't seen them yet.

This took me about 12hrs overall in PS CS1.


----------



## Klomster

LOL

Dino riders, AWAY!!!! 

On a more serious note, i like the small hounds lurking in the forest.
And the design of the eldar armours.

Although something with the closest eldars, the space marines and the megasaurs faces bugs me alot.
And the feet of the megasaur looks like a plush toy 

But otherwise i love the field, the sense of depth, and alot of the details.

+rep

As for the pic with the thousand sons on last page i almost missed.

 wooot.
That one is awesome.

Simple as that.


----------



## unxpekted22

dinosaurs and 40k together... I feel all tingly inside.


----------



## Stugmeister

Klomster said:


> Although something with the closest eldars, the space marines and the megasaurs faces bugs me alot.
> And the feet of the megasaur looks like a plush toy
> 
> But otherwise i love the field, the sense of depth, and alot of the details.
> 
> +rep
> 
> As for the pic with the thousand sons on last page i almost missed.
> 
> wooot.
> That one is awesome.


Thanks for the thumbs up Klomster. 

What bugs you about those things in particular on the Exodite pic?



unxpekted22 said:


> dinosaurs and 40k together... I feel all tingly inside.


Cheers unxpekted22 - I'm glad I have that effect on people... k:


----------



## shaantitus

Fantastic work on the cover for epic nemesis. You have really captured the essence of the tsons. Nice work indeed.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

This is some awesome stuff here. Keep it up!


----------



## Klomster

The space marines face looks a bit like another art style for me.
Not really the same style of colours like the rest of the pic, and stuff like that.

And the dino face looks a bit mashed up.
The legs i've already explained. His back legs are actually very good.


----------



## vulkan1793

keep up all he good work cant wait to see more


----------



## papa nurgle

that TS artwork is wonderful. your artwork conveys a real sense of movement with purpose. i love the addition of colour, but your Grey-scale works are beautifully simplistic. given some more time to add a comment other than HOLY CRAP ON A STICK, i must say well done. you have a fantastic style that, from viewing other artworks, is wonderfully unique. 

Fantastic work!k:


----------



## NoiseMarine

Wow! I just came back to the forum so I can look at all of the new artwork at the same time, it's like a buffet of awesome. I'm a huge fan of the _Thousand Sons V. Space Wolves _picture you did recently.


----------



## Stugmeister

Cheers guys!


----------



## johnbriner

Oh your art works have same denominator, they are all extraordinary wonderful! The first image is my favorite! You are certainly talented! Keep it up!


----------



## Stugmeister

johnbriner said:


> Oh your art works have same denominator, they are all extraordinary wonderful! The first image is my favorite! You are certainly talented! Keep it up!


Thanks!


----------



## Stugmeister

*Raptors Chapter SM Captain*









A Space Marine Captain of the Raptors Chaptor gets stuck into some Orks with his mighty axe. This was done as a commission piece., just over 10hrs in PS CS1.


----------



## Boc

Not going to lie, Stugmeister, every single time I see you've posted something new I get a little bit of chub.

Details are awesome, keep them coming.


----------



## Jacobite

Just read through the entire thread... wow... amazing work and at such speed as well. You sir, are amazing!

Have some rep!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Nice work Stugmeister, keep it up.

Really like the Thousands Sons pic. And the Raptors Captain, though I'll assume has has some form of..backup 

+rep


----------



## Stugmeister

Boc said:


> Not going to lie, Stugmeister, every single time I see you've posted something new I get a little bit of chub.
> 
> Details are awesome, keep them coming.


Cheers Boc, I'm glad I give a little bit of chub. I think...? :shok:




Jacobite said:


> Just read through the entire thread... wow... amazing work and at such speed as well. You sir, are amazing!
> 
> Have some rep!


Thanks for the big thumbs up Jacobite! 




WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Nice work Stugmeister, keep it up.
> 
> Really like the Thousands Sons pic. And the Raptors Captain, though I'll assume has has some form of..backup
> 
> +rep


Cheers sir - The Raptors Captain could very well have some back up, working their way through some Grots perhaps?


----------



## Stugmeister

*Ork with Attitude*








A commission pic done in about 3 hrs in PS CS1.


----------



## Stugmeister

*Betrayal*








_A nasty Inquisitor shows his true colours._

About 4hrs in PS CS1.

This was done for another Epic supplement that's in the works...


----------



## bunkertube

You're very talented, my favorite by far is the ork mek at work. well done


----------



## Stugmeister

bunkertube said:


> You're very talented, my favorite by far is the ork mek at work. well done


Thanks bunkertube!


----------



## Stugmeister

I painted these two images as prizes for this years Epic UK tournament. Both done in Photoshop CS1.

*Tau Crisis Suit*









*Tyranid Horde Advancing*


----------



## Graf Spee

Stugmeister said:


> This was done for another Epic supplement that's in the works...



which one will that be? maybe we could hire you for one of our epic tournaments as well.. we have the next one the coming weekend. 

and i really like that squat/inquisitor picture. it is something completely different from the normal stuff. the planet in the background rolls quite big.. top quality as usual. cheers


----------



## turel2

Wow, excellent work Mr Stug. Keep on making art mate, you have a talent.
I love the Thousand Sons pictures lots. You have excellent insight into 40k also.

Do you have a website showing your art? apart from on Heresy that is 

oh yeah, have all the rep I can throw lol.


----------



## Stugmeister

Graf Spee said:


> which one will that be? maybe we could hire you for one of our epic tournaments as well.. we have the next one the coming weekend.


It doesn't have a title as yet, but will include Squat, Tyranid and Ordo Xenos army lists.

As for commission work for your tournaments, I'd be glad to be hired! Just send me a PM. 



> and i really like that squat/inquisitor picture. it is something completely different from the normal stuff. the planet in the background rolls quite big.. top quality as usual. cheers


Thanks mate! I'm quite chuffed with how the planet turned out too.


----------



## Stugmeister

turel2 said:


> Wow, excellent work Mr Stug. Keep on making art mate, you have a talent.
> I love the Thousand Sons pictures lots. You have excellent insight into 40k also.
> 
> Do you have a website showing your art? apart from on Heresy that is
> 
> oh yeah, have all the rep I can throw lol.


Thanks for the big thumbs up on my work sir! 

All of my artwork is on my Deviant Art gallery; http://stugmeister.deviantart.com/

Cheers for the rep.


----------



## Stugmeister

I painted this pic to celebrate 40,000 pageviews on my DeviantArt account! 

*Desecration*








They arrived too late. Already the pall of smoke up ahead was under-lit by flames. 

De-bussing from their Rhino, they were met by withering fire from the shrine and it's surrounding statues. Muzzle flash flickered up ahead and solid rounds ricocheted off the vehicle's armour. The sister superior led sisters Gwendolyn and Berenice towards the gardens surrounding the shrine, clearing the unholy as they went.

All three were bought down by a cultist who ran at them from behind a shattered statue; detonating a bag of tube charges.

Sister Ophelia worked her way up the road with sisters Jerusha and Selah in support. The cultists had set up a stubber in the ruins of the shrine. Just as Jerusha and Selah had cut down a frantic counter-charge by a dozen cultists, they were mown down.

Ophelia desperately threw a frag grenade into the ruins, putting the gun out of action.

Sister Ophelia charged up the steps, gunning down the last of the cultists. Tears stung her eyes as she saw the ruin before her.

It was too late; already the shrine was in flames. 

Already it had been desecrated.


----------



## Stugmeister

*Wh40K: Necron Overlord*









This was a commission piece, took about 6 hrs in PS CS1.

It's my first pic where I've actually done a sig!!


----------



## unxpekted22

very nice. Everything looks very well proprtioned, except for the left arm though. Looks too small or out of place. The right arm and armor decorations are very cool. Have some more rep!


----------



## Stugmeister

unxpekted22 said:


> very nice. Everything looks very well proprtioned, except for the left arm though. Looks too small or out of place. The right arm and armor decorations are very cool. Have some more rep!


Thanks. 

I think the left arm is a bit of an optical illusion - It's maybe a bit too straight.


----------



## Arcticor

Stug, I just discovered this thread today. I'm pretty sure it is illegal to be this good at what you do. also, take some rep. (I will be watching this thread closely).


----------



## Stugmeister

Arcticor said:


> Stug, I just discovered this thread today. I'm pretty sure it is illegal to be this good at what you do. also, take some rep. (I will be watching this thread closely).


Thanks for the big thumbs up sir! And thanks for the rep. :grin:


----------



## Stugmeister

*Squat Cyclops*








A Squat Cyclops War Engine gets to work on the Tyranid horde.

About 5hrs in PS CS1.


----------



## Stugmeister

*Squat Overlord Burns*









A Squat Overlord War Engine goes down in flames, yet the crew remain at their guns, taking down as many Nids as they can before the flames claim them.

About 6hrs in PS CS1.


----------



## Apostle

Love your stuff my friend. I just cruised through all 23 pages of this thread without once getting bored. For Commission requests should I send you a PM. If you still do them that is?

btw...how do I rep someone? do I need my own rep? Cause I want to throw it at you....im bad with forums.


----------



## Stugmeister

Hi guys,

Again I was asked by the Epic UK guys to paint some pics for their Grand Tournament. They use these as prizes for Best Army, Best General etc.

*Ork Warlord*









*Necron Vs DE Battle*









The Ork pic took about six hours, the battle pic maybe eight.


----------



## Stugmeister

*IG vs Orks in the Underhive *








Imperial Guardsmen fight to clear the underhive of Ork forces.

This is a commission, it took me about eight hours overall in PS CS1.


----------



## chilledmonkeybrains

Nice work - really like the Ork Warlord. My only tiny little crit is that his thumb looks a bit weird; one too many joints... 

Can see real progress with your work from your first few posts. Keep it up!

Laters!


----------



## Stugmeister

Thanks for the thumbs up chilledmonkeybrains! 

I can see what you mean about the Ork Warlord - I think the pad on his hand might be making it look like he has an extra joint in his finger.



chilledmonkeybrains said:


> Nice work - really like the Ork Warlord. My only tiny little crit is that his thumb looks a bit weird; one too many joints...
> 
> Can see real progress with your work from your first few posts. Keep it up!
> 
> Laters!


----------



## Stugmeister

As some of you may know, I've been working on some artwork for a certain Minnesota-based games company. I did a couple of pics for them back in the summer and I finally received my complimentary book. 

Behold! Two pics for *Fantasy Flight Games*!!!
These were done for their Deathwatch supplement, The Outer Reach. I am mightily chuffed to have been given the opportunity to work with these guys. ;D


----------



## Stugmeister

*AoLS: Five to Midnight*


This was another pic I've done for FFG. Created for Deathwatch: Ark of Lost Souls - [http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_news.asp?eidn=3611]

© FFG/Games Workshop

I just received a comp copy of the book I did a couple illustrations for, I think this is about 7 months old.


----------



## unxpekted22

Nice job with the lighting on this one! Awesome picture!


----------



## Stugmeister

unxpekted22 said:


> Nice job with the lighting on this one! Awesome picture!


Thanks! 

it is a tad over-exposed for my liking, but that's what FFG wanted.


----------



## Stugmeister

*Guilty?*

Imperial Guardsmen stand in front of the firing squad. Guilty or not, each man betrays a different emotion.

This is a commission, it took me about ten hours overall in PS CS1. I'm really happy with how their faces have turned out; facial expressions are difficult for me to paint usually.


----------



## Stugmeister

*Orks and Their Animosity*

This is a commission piece that I painted for someone's wedding! It was a surprise gift to a 40k-Ork-lovin' groom. 

I painted this at A3 size, it took over fifteen hours to paint in PS CS1. I rather enjoyed painting Orks doing what they do best - beating the crap out of each other.


----------



## Stugmeister

*The Chaos Engine*

Fan-art of the AWESOME Amiga game The Chaos Engine. The game has got to be one of my all-time favourite games! The music was fantastic when you started the game and I really loved the gritty steampunk aesthetic. I always played as the Brigand, generally paired him up with the Mercenary.

This was painted in PS CS1, took me about eight and a half hours overall.


----------



## Steel Nathan

Damn man I really wish this thread was updated more often. Really solid work man! What program do you use to produce these drawings. Also do you use a graphics tablet to make these?


----------



## Stugmeister

Steel Nathan said:


> Damn man I really wish this thread was updated more often. Really solid work man! What program do you use to produce these drawings. Also do you use a graphics tablet to make these?


So I do Steel Nathan! I wish I had more time for my artwork.

I use Photoshop CS1 and a Wacom graphics tablet.


----------



## Stugmeister

Hi guys,

Again I was asked by the Epic UK guys to paint some pics for their Grand Tournament. They use these as prizes for Best Army, Best General etc.

*Titan Legion on the March*


*Eldar Avatar*


Painted in Photoshop CS1, they both took me about ten hours each. 

I've been going through a really tough time these past couple of months, and found working on this and the other Epic-UK commission helped pull me through.


----------



## Stugmeister

Here are three commission images I recently completed for a client.

He wanted Adept Nemo from Warmachine to be painting a miniature, a Vietnam war correspondent to be writing notes and finally an Eldar Farseer and Ultramarine character to be playing a tabletop wargame (looks like EPic to me). I'm really happy with the hands and the folds of the clothes on these pics. 

The image was for the client's website; http://www.miniwars.co.uk please check it out! 

*MiniWars - Farseer and Ultramarine's Wargame*


*MiniWars - 'Nam Reporter*


*MiniWars - Farseer and Ultramarine's Wargame*


----------



## Stugmeister

*Wh40K: Rune Priest*


Again I had the privilege to paint the two prizes for Epic-UK's Grand Tournament this year; this being the first.

Painted in Photoshop CS1, took me around eight hours. 

*Wh40K: Iron Warriors Assault*


...and this being the second. 

Painted in Photoshop CS1, took me maybe twelve hours overall?


----------



## Haskanael

as usual some pretty cool stuff


----------



## Stugmeister

*Ork Gunwagon*

This has taken me around six hours to colour-up and paint - as always using PS CS1. I drew the original biro sketch years ago! 

This painting is probably going to be my last Photoshop painting. I'm upgrading to a new Mac this week and will be leaving Adobe behind. I'll look at what's out there, give a few programs a go and see what works best for me. I can't afford to upgrade.


----------



## Kreuger

I looked back through the last few pages and your di nice work. It's impressive to see your skill improving with each composition. 

As for programs you might check out GiMP which is similar, and free. Corel Painter is also an excellent platform. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## ShogunGrumpyBear

Very nice work you got here !!!!


----------



## linkinwater

Stugmeister said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Again I was asked by the Epic UK guys to paint some pics for their Grand Tournament. They use these as prizes for Best Army, Best General etc.
> 
> *Titan Legion on the March*
> 
> 
> *Eldar Avatar*
> 
> 
> Painted in Photoshop CS1, they both took me about ten hours each.
> 
> I've been going through a really tough time these past couple of months, and found working on this and the other Epic-UK commission helped pull me through.


Dude, that's just what I'd make a panel picture of. Can I use your art as a template for a printing? https://texelprintstore.com/collections/world-maps-wall-art/1-panel I'm gonna make an order of it for shipping.


----------

